# what to do about



## crashbfc (Jan 3, 2005)

my tank is cycled,parameters are great,did a 50% water change parameters are still good,i have live fish and plenty of filtration tanks been set up for 3 months.but water is still coudy.....read bacteria blooms and what i want to know is do you treat that or do you just wait it out

crash


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

This site will help you.

http://www.algone.com/cloudywater.htm


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

First off, read the pinned thread under Water Chemistry called "Bacteria Blooms, an explanation." That will help you with having a better understanding of what's going on in your tank (if you don't already know).

Secondly, the only time I've had a bacteria bloom, I did 15-20% water changes day after day until it was gone. After 3 or 4 days of back-to-back water changes (including gravel vac each day), the bloom had disapated to nothing, and my tank water was once again clear.

Off-topic but, where are you at in NC?


----------



## crashbfc (Jan 3, 2005)

skelator said:


> First off, read the pinned thread under Water Chemistry called "Bacteria Blooms, an explanation." That will help you with having a better understanding of what's going on in your tank (if you don't already know).
> 
> Secondly, the only time I've had a bacteria bloom, I did 15-20% water changes day after day until it was gone. After 3 or 4 days of back-to-back water changes (including gravel vac each day), the bloom had disapated to nothing, and my tank water was once again clear.
> 
> ...


 im from fayetteville,but now i live in a town called walnut cove outside of winston salem.


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

If it is greenish tinted, it is probably not bacteria, but algae. try adding adding Accu-Clear. This stuff causes the stuff in your water to clump together so that your filter can catch it. Once this is done, rinse out that filter cartridge, because it will be effing NASTY.

If it is bacteria (white) you will just have to wait.


----------



## crashbfc (Jan 3, 2005)

Mack said:


> If it is greenish tinted, it is probably not bacteria, but algae. try adding adding Accu-Clear. This stuff causes the stuff in your water to clump together so that your filter can catch it. Once this is done, rinse out that filter cartridge, because it will be effing NASTY.
> 
> If it is bacteria (white) you will just have to wait.
> [snapback]873629[/snapback]​


its definitly white,i went and bought this stuff called algone im gonna try it out .thnx


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

crashbfc said:


> im from fayetteville,but now i live in a town called walnut cove outside of winston salem.
> [snapback]873393[/snapback]​


Pretty cool, I'm in King...

Back on-topic though, I've never used Algone so I wouldn't know what to tell you about it. I'm sure somebody on here can give you some info about it. Good luck with it and keep us posted


----------



## crashbfc (Jan 3, 2005)

skelator said:


> Pretty cool, I'm in King...
> 
> Back on-topic though, I've never used Algone so I wouldn't know what to tell you about it. I'm sure somebody on here can give you some info about it. Good luck with it and keep us posted eace:
> [snapback]873840[/snapback]​


you should come over and check out my fish,call for directions 591-5883


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

crashbfc said:


> you should come over and check out my fish,call for directions 591-5883
> [snapback]873869[/snapback]​


lol i dunno y but that sounds funny.







fyi: you probably shouldnt post your number


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

iwantapiranha said:


> lol i dunno y but that sounds funny. :laugh: fyi: you probably shouldnt post your number
> [snapback]874061[/snapback]​


I am going write your number on the wall of a men's bathroom and say to give you a call to "Check out your fish"


----------

